# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  أقرب المذاهب للسنة مذهب الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله

## خالد الشافعي

منذ بدأت بطلب العلم الشرعي وأنا اسمع من بعض العلماء وطلاب العلم بأن المذهب الحنلبي أقرب المذاهب للسنة ، وهذا الكلام فيه نظر ،
وأقرب المذاهب للسنة في نظري القاصر بعد دراستي المتواضعة للفقه المقارن هو مذهب الإمام الشافعي وهو يأتي في المرتبة الثانية بعد مذهب أهل الحديث ، والعبرة بالغالب والنادر لا حكم له ،  ورأيي أعرضه ولا أفرضه ، والله تعالى أعلم .
وعمدتي في ذلك ما 
قاله الإمام البيهقي رحمه الله : قابلت بتوفيق الله أقوال كل أحد الأئمة بمبلغ علمي من كتاب الله ثم ما جمعت من السنن والآثار في الفرائض والنوافل والحلال والحرام والحدود والأحكام فوجدت الشافعي أكثرهم اتباعا وأقواهم احتجاجا وأصحهم قياسا و أوضحهم إرشادا وذلك فيما صنف من الكتب القديمة والجديدة في الأصول والفروع بأبين بيان وأفصح لسان انتهى

----------


## خالد الشافعي

قال الشيخ محمد حسن عبد الغفار حفظه الله : 
المذهب الثالث: المذهب الشافعي، وإمامه أبو عبد الله محمد بن إدريس الشافعي ، ولد سنة 150هـ وتوفي سنة 204هـ، قال فيه الإمام أحمد : الشافعي للناس كالشمس للدنيا، وهل هناك خلف عن الشمس؟! قال: و الشافعي للناس كالعافية للبدن. وفي الحقيقة فـالشافعي من أمتن وأتقن وأحفظ وأثبت علماء المذاهب، وقد قال عنه أحمد شاكر : لو أمرت مجتهداً أن يقلد مجتهداً مع أن التقليد حرام، لأمرته أن يقلد الشافعي؛ لأنه عالم نحرير له دقة في النظر، أو كما قال رحمه الله. أما المذهب الرابع: فهو المذهب الحنبلي، وهو أقرب المذاهب للسنة؛ ولذلك فقد تحير العلماء في أيهما أقرب للسنة؟ والصحيح الراجح الذي أتبناه وأدين الله به: أن المذهب الشافعي هو أقرب المذاهب للسنة؛ لأن أكثر علماء الشافعية من المحدثين الذين خلطوا بين الفقه وبين الحديث؛ ولذلك فقد سأل أبو إسحاق الشيخ الألباني بأي المذاهب يبدأ؟ فقال: ابدأ بالكتاب والسنة فهذا هو العلم، فقال: بأنه يريد أن يتمرس أولاً وعلمياً على مذهب معين، وهذا الذي نصح به الشيخ أحمد شاكر الأمة: أنه على طالب العلم أن يبدأ بمذهب معين فيعرف أصوله وكيفية استقاء الأحكام من الأدلة، ثم بعد ذلك ينطلق في علم الحديث؛ لأن هذا المذهب لا يخلو من السنة. فقال الإمام الألباني : إن كان لا بد فالمذهب الشافعي أو المذهب الحنبلي، ففضل البدء بالمذهب الشافعي .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

قال الإمام الآجرّي في " جزء فيه حكايات عن الشافعي وغيره " ( ق 3 ) :

أخبرنا أبو بكر، قال : حدثنا أبو الحسن - صاحب بن بيان المعروف بالحربي صاحب إبراهيم الحربي - قال : سمعت أبا إسحاق إبراهيم بن إسحاق الحربي يقول : 

سُئِلَ أحمد بن حنبل عن كتب مالك، فقال : حديث صحيح ورأي ضعيف .

وسُئِلَ عن الأوزاعي فقال : رأي ضعيف وحديث ضعيف .

وسُئِلَ عن أبي حنيفة فقال : لا رأي ولا حديث .

وسُئِلَ عن الشافعي فقال : رأي صحيح وحديث صحيح .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

من باب الأمانة العلمية فقد قال الشيخ علي الحلبي الأثري  : أكثر المذاهب خدمة للسنة النبوية أئمة الشافعية ، وأقرب المذاهب للسنة المذهب 
الحنبلي < الرواية نقلتها بالمعنى >

----------


## خالد الشافعي

قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في الإرواء : أنني توخيت بذلك أن أكون عونا لطلاب العلم والفقه عامة والحنابلة منهم خاصة الذين هم - فيما علمت - أقرب الناس إلى السنة على السلوك معنا في طريق الاستقلال الفكري الذي يعرف اليوم ب ( الفقه المقارن ) هذا الفقه الذى لا يعطيه حقه - اليوم - أكثر الباحثين فيه والمدرسين لمادته في ( كليات الشريعة ) المعروفة الآن ا.هـ 
هذا هو كلام الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله نقلته حرفيا من الإرواء ، ولا أقلل من شأنه .
وعمدتي في تفضيل مذهب الإمام الشافعي على غيره من المذاهب بعد مذهب أهل الحديث هو كلام الحافظ البيهقي رحمه الله : قابلت بتوفيق الله أقوال كل أحد الأئمة بمبلغ علمي من كتاب الله ثم ما جمعت من السنن والآثار في الفرائض والنوافل والحلال والحرام والحدود والأحكام فوجدت الشافعي أكثرهم اتباعا وأقواهم احتجاجا وأصحهم قياسا و أوضحهم إرشادا وذلك فيما صنف من الكتب القديمة والجديدة في الأصول والفروع بأبين بيان وأفصح لسان انتهى __________________

----------


## خالد الشافعي

> قال الإمام الآجرّي في " جزء فيه حكايات عن الشافعي وغيره " ( ق 3 ) :
> 
> أخبرنا أبو بكر، قال : حدثنا أبو الحسن - صاحب بن بيان المعروف بالحربي صاحب إبراهيم الحربي - قال : سمعت أبا إسحاق إبراهيم بن إسحاق الحربي يقول : 
> 
> سُئِلَ أحمد بن حنبل عن كتب مالك، فقال : حديث صحيح ورأي ضعيف .
> 
> وسُئِلَ عن الأوزاعي فقال : رأي ضعيف وحديث ضعيف .
> 
> وسُئِلَ عن أبي حنيفة فقال : لا رأي ولا حديث .
> ...


قال البيهقي في " مناقب الشافعي " ( 1 / 166 ) : قال ذلك - أي أحمد بن حنبل - في الأوزاعي رحمه الله لأنه كان يحتج بالمقاطيع والمراسيل في بعض المسائل، ثم يقيس عليها . اهـ .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

قال الإمام الذهبي في السير : وَبَلَغَنَا عَنْ إِمَام الحَرَمَيْنِ أَبِي المَعَالِي الجُوَيْنِيّ قَالَ:مَا مِنْ فَقِيْهٍ شَافعِيٍّ إِلاَّ وَللشَافعِيّ عَلَيْهِ مِنَّةٌ إِلاَّ أَبَا بَكْرٍ البَيْهَقِيّ، فَإِنَّ المِنَّةَ لَهُ عَلَى الشَّافِعِيّ لِتَصَانِيْفه فِي نُصرَة مَذْهَبِهِ
قُلْتُ : أَصَاب أَبُو المَعَالِي، هَكَذَا هُوَ، وَلَوْ شَاءَ البَيْهَقِيّ أَنْ يَعمل لِنَفْسِهِ مَذْهَباً يَجتهد فِيْهِ؛لَكَانَ قَادِراً عَلَى ذَلِكَ، لسعَة علُوْمه، وَمَعْرِفَته بِالاخْتِلاَف، وَلِهَذَا ترَاهُ يُلوِّح بِنَصْر مَسَائِل مِمَّا صَحَّ فِيْهَا الحَدِيْثُ.

----------


## خالد الشافعي

منقول 
السلام عليكم.
http://www.alalbany.net/fatawa_view.php?id=417

أبو إسحاق الحويني :
طيب الفرع الثاني... إذا سلمنا أنه يجوز للرجل الآن أن يأخذ المذهب كدراسة فقط بغير أن يتعصب له إذا ظهر الدليل ، فأي المذاهب أفضل وأوصل لطالب العلم للمراد يعني؟؟

الألباني :
الشافعي وأحمد ، لأنهما اقرب إلى السنة بكثير ، أما احمد فلأنه أوسع إطلاعا من كل الأئمة ، وهذه حقيقة يعرفها كل من درس السنة , والشافعي مع أنه ملم بقسم كبير من السنة فهو أقوى من الإمام أحمد في المعرفة باللغة العربية وآدابها ثم بأصول الفقه وهو أول من وضع كتاب في الأصول وهو الكتاب المعروف باسم الرسالة ، ولذلك يستعين طالب العلم بفقه هذا وحديث ذاك فيجمع الخيرين من الرجلين وقد ثبت عن الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله وهذا من إنصاف الأئمة وفضلهم وخوفهم من ربهم ( قال يا أحمد أنت أعلم مني بالحديث مني فإذا جاءك الحديث صحيح فأعلمني به سواء كان حجازيا أو شاميا أو مصريا ) لعله دخل بلاد أخرى ، وفي هذا نكته أو إشارة ناعمة للإمام الشافعي إلى عدم تقليده لإمامه مالك إمام دار الهجرة ، مالك كان يقدم الأحاديث الحجازية على كل أحاديث البلاد الأخرى وله وجهة نظر في ذلك على اعتبار أنه كان مقر نخبة الصحابة حيث كان هناك الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام بالمدينة واستقر فيها كبار الصحابة ومات من مات منهم فيها كأبي بكر وعمر وعثمان رضي الله عنهم ، لكن معلوم تاريخيا أن كثيرا من الصحابة رحلوا إلى البلاد الأخرى ونقلوا معهم ما كان في صدورهم من علم تلقوه من نبيهم صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فلا ينبغي هدر هذا العلم الذي كان في صدورهم لذلك ، قال الشافعي أنت أعلم مني بالحديث , لماذا ؟ لأن الشافعي أقام في مكة ثم رحل إلى مصر فاستفاد في مصر علما جديدا لم يكن عليه من قبل ولذلك صار له مذهبان قديم وحديث ، ولمجرد أنه انتقل من إقليم إلى أخر اتسعت دائرة معلوماته وصار عنده مذهبين ، فماذا يقول الإنسان بالنسبة للإمام أحمد الذي طاف البلاد شرقا وغربا وشمالا وجنوبا في سبيل جمع العلم من العلماء الذين رووه بالأسانيد عن الصحابة الذين كانوا تفرقوا في مختلف البلاد بسبب الفتوحات الإسلامية . يا أحمد إذا جاءك الحديث صحيحا فأخبرني به أنت أعلم به مني به سواء كان حجازيا أم شاميا أم مصريا. لكن من حيث الاستنباط والفهم للنصوص والآيات الإمام الشافعي بشهادة كل من درس حياته هو أعلم من الإمام أحمد.

لذلك ما يدرس الذي يريد أن يدرس مذهبا بالقصد الذي سبق السؤال والجواب عنه ، أن يختار مذهب الإمام الشافعي ومذهب الإمام أحمد زد إلى ذلك شيء أخر أن الإمام الشافعي من حيث أتباعه له مزية لا توجد في أتباع الآخرين ، أتباعه أكثر وأحرص على إتباع قاعدة الأئمة كلهم وهي إذا صح الحديث فهو مذهبي ، ففي الشافعية جماعة كثيرين جدا ظهروا من بين الشافعية لأنهم خالفوا الإمام الشافعي في كثير من المسائل بينما لا تكاد ترى شخصا من العلماء الذين جاءوا بعد من الأحناف أو الموالك خالفوا أئمتهم تباعا منهم لنصهم الذي هو أصل إذا صح الحديث فهو مذهبي. الذي يدرس المذهب الشافعي يستفيد من هذه الدراسات الجيدة التي وقعت من أتباع الإمام الشافعي وهم واضعون نصب أعينيهم قوله: إذا صح الحديث فهو مذهبي. ومزية أخرى وجدت في الشافعية من أئمة الحديث أكثر بكثير من أئمة الحديث ، في المذهب الحنفي الذين يشار إليهم بالبنان من الأحناف الذين لديهم علم بالحديث قليلون جدا بينما في الشافعية كثر وتجد في الشافعية كتب تخريج أحاديث المذهب الشافعي ، كتب ، بينما لا تجد في المذهب الحنفي إلا كتابا واحدا وهو نصب الراية للأحاديث الهداية .

... جزء من المقطع غير مفرغ ...

الحقيقة هذه مزايا ترفع من شأن المذهب الشافعي وتجعله في مقدمة لمن يريد دراسة مذهب من المذاهب الأربعة. 
والمذهب الحنفي له مزية تعجب أناسا آخرين وهو أنه يستعمل الرأي كثيرا , وهذه هي ما تعجب العصريين اليوم الذين يريدون أن يتجاوب الدين مع الطلبات والرغبات التي تختلف مع اختلاف الزمان والمكان ، فيعجبون بهذا المذهب أكثر من إعجابهم بالمذاهب الأخرى وبخاصة مذهب الإمام أحمد الذي يؤثر السنة على أي شيء أخر .

----------


## خالد أبي عاصم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
قولك (أقرب المذاهب للسنة مذهب الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله)
المعروف أن استعمال لفظ (السنة) المراد به الاعتقاد, ولذلك تجد كثيراً من العلماء المتقدمين كانوا يسمون كتب الاعتقاد بـ (السنة), كالسنة لعبد الله بن أحمد, والخلال, والمروزي, وابن أبي عاصم, والبربهاري وغيرهم.
 وعلى هذا فأصحاب المذهب الحنبلي من صاحب المذهب (الإمام أحمد) رحمه الله وكل الحنابلة هم الذين نصروا عقيدة السلف أهل السنة على مر العصور, لا يكابر في ذلك أحد.
أما المذاهب الأخرى ومنها مذهب الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله فأغلب أتباعه كانوا من الأشاعرة , أو قالوا بقول الأشاعرة في الصفات كالبيهقي, والغزالي, والجويني وغيرهم.
وفي الإيمان لا تجدهم يوافقون أهل السنة على مذهبهم.
وعليه إن أردت بكلامك أقرب المذاهب في الفقه فعليك أن تصحح العنوان وتجعله مثلاً (أقرب المذاهب لفقه السنة مذهب الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله).
على أنك سوف تنازع في هذا أيضاً.
على العموم هذه المسألة اختلف فيها العلماء الكبار منذ زمن بعيد وإذا أتيت أنت اليوم بقول أو بعض أقوال لعلماء كبار فغيرك سوف يأتي أيضاً بأقوال لأئمة كبار في تفضيل مذهب آخر.
فلذلك لا ينبغي أن يفتح هذا الباب لأنه لن ينتهى فيه لقول, وحتى لا يأتي بعض متعصبة المذاهب فيجعله مطية للغلو في إمامه أو الطعن في غيره, وأنت تعلم أن بعضهم قال (إن المسيح عليه السلام حنفي المذهب), وطعنوا في إمام الجرح والتعديل يحيى بن معين لأجل مثل هذه الأمور. 
وجزاك الله خيراً

----------


## محمد علي الطاهر

هذا صحيح 
هو أقربها للسنة 
وما الإمام أحمد إلا شافعي في حقيقة الأمر ، لو تتبع الإنسان روايات المذهب ، أما الأوجه التي لديهم والترجيحات والمعتمد .. فهذا كله من فعل الأتباع 
والإباضية ليسوا في الفروع إلا شافعية

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جزاك الله خيرا 
أخ خالد 

وهناك مناظرة عقدها السبكى رحمه الله وعفى عته وذهب فيها إلى
أن الأولى  اتباع المذهب الشافعي عن غيره 
وعقد المقارنة بين المذهب الشافعى والمذاهب الأخرى  في بعض المسائل وانتصر فيها لمذهبه 
وقال هو أولى بالإتباع من غيره

----------


## ابن عباس الشنقيطي

ينبغي ان نعتمد هنا على أقوال العلماء الذين عرفوا بعلمهم بالخلاف وأدلته فقط (فقولهم مقدم على غيرهم)
 كالبيهقي والمنذري  وإن الناظر ليعجب من كثرة علماء الشافعية الذين برزوا في الحديث وعلومه مقارنة بغيرهم !!!

----------


## أبو حذيفة الهلالي

الذي يرى والعلم عند ربي العليم أن كل الائمة رحمة الله عليهم كان لهم فضل على الاسلام وأهله فرحم الله الجميع,وطالب العلم له أن يتبع المذهب الذي ارتضاه لنفسه مع مخالفة الهوى والسير مع الدليل وعدم التعصب .هكذا كان الائمة أنفسهم يقولون ,الطالب له ان يتبع مذهبا في الفروع لكن لا يتعصب ويرمي كل من خالفه بالجهل والزلل,,

----------


## الشبرمي

الحمد لله ,,

هذان رابطان مفيدان في هذا الموضوع من ملتقى أهل الحديث :

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=166683

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=731

ولعل من المناسب التنبيه على أمور :
1-أن التفضيل بين المذاهب , أو ادعاء كون بعضها أقرب للسنة , ونحو ذلك = إن صح إطلاقه فلا يصلح أن يصدر إلا من فقيه طويل الباع , له استقراء كليٌّ أو أغلبي لهذه المذاهب , مع حسن فهم لأصولها , ومناهجها في الاستدلال , بالإضافة إلى علمه بالسنة وحرصه على العدل . ومثل هذه المسألة لا تناسب فيها الأحكام المستعجلة.
2- قد يكون الأدق والأقرب إلى التحقيق ترك الإطلاقات العامة , بأن يُقال : أقرب المذاهب للسنة المذهب الفلاني (هكذا بإطلاق) , وإنما يقيد التفضيل بكتاب أو باب معين , ككتاب العبادات أو البيوع ..الخ . وهذا ليس خاصاً بهذه المسألة , بل في عامة مسائل التفضيل كثيراً ما يكون التحقيق في التفصيل , والتفضيل من وجه دون وجه.
3-هذه المسألة أعني التفضيل بين المذاهب ليس لها كبير فائدة بالنسبة لمن كان في بدايات التفقه , وذلك لأنه بطبيعة الحال  سيتفقه على مذهب بلده , لكن يمكن أن تفيد من وصل لدرجة التحقيق والقدرة على المقارنة بين المذاهب والترجيح .

وفق الله الجميع

----------


## خالد الشافعي

> 1-أن التفضيل بين المذاهب , أو ادعاء كون بعضها أقرب للسنة , ونحو ذلك = إن صح إطلاقه فلا يصلح أن يصدر إلا من فقيه طويل الباع , له استقراء كليٌّ أو أغلبي لهذه المذاهب , مع حسن فهم لأصولها , ومناهجها في الاستدلال , بالإضافة إلى علمه بالسنة وحرصه على العدل . ومثل هذه المسألة لا تناسب فيها الأحكام المستعجلة.


قال الإمام البيهقي رحمه الله : قابلت بتوفيق الله أقوال كل أحد الأئمة بمبلغ علمي من كتاب الله ثم ما جمعت من السنن والآثار في الفرائض والنوافل والحلال والحرام والحدود والأحكام فوجدت الشافعي أكثرهم اتباعا وأقواهم احتجاجا وأصحهم قياسا و أوضحهم إرشادا وذلك فيما صنف من الكتب القديمة والجديدة في الأصول والفروع بأبين بيان وأفصح لسان انتهى

----------


## الشبرمي

> قال الإمام البيهقي رحمه الله : قابلت بتوفيق الله أقوال كل أحد الأئمة بمبلغ علمي من كتاب الله ثم ما جمعت من السنن والآثار في الفرائض والنوافل والحلال والحرام والحدود والأحكام فوجدت الشافعي أكثرهم اتباعا وأقواهم احتجاجا وأصحهم قياسا و أوضحهم إرشادا وذلك فيما صنف من الكتب القديمة والجديدة في الأصول والفروع بأبين بيان وأفصح لسان انتهى


 قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في رسالته صحة مذهب أهل المدينة :
(ثُمَّ مَنْ تَدَبَّرَ أُصُولَ الْإِسْلَامِ وَقَوَاعِدَ الشَّرِيعَةِ وَجَدَ أُصُولَ مَالِكٍ وَأَهْلِ الْمَدِينَةِ أَصَحَّ الْأُصُولِ وَالْقَوَاعِدِ وَقَدْ ذَكَرَ ذَلِكَ الشَّافِعِيُّ وَأَحْمَد وَغَيْرُهُمَا..._وَاَللَّهُ يَخُصُّ هَذَا مِنْ الْعِلْمِ وَالْفَهْمِ مَا لَا يَخُصُّ بِهِ هَذَا وَقَدْ يَكُونُ هَذَا هُوَ الْمَخْصُوصَ بِمَزِيدِ الْعِلْمِ وَالْفَهْمِ فِي نَوْعٍ مِنْ الْعِلْمِ أَوْ بَابٍ مِنْهُ أَوْ مَسْأَلَةٍ وَهَذَا هُوَ مَخْصُوصٌ بِذَلِكَ فِي نَوْعٍ آخَرَ_ . لَكِنَّ جُمْلَةَ مَذَاهِبِ أَهْلِ الْمَدِينَةِ النَّبَوِيَّةِ رَاجِحَةٌ فِي الْجُمْلَةِ عَلَى مَذَاهِبِ أَهْلِ الْمَغْرِبِ وَالْمَشْرِقِ وَذَلِكَ يَظْهَرُ بِقَوَاعِدَ جَامِعَةٍ ...)

وقال في مجموع الفتاوى : ( وَأَحْمَد كَانَ أَعْلَمَ مِنْ غَيْرِهِ بِالْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَّةِ وَأَقْوَالِ الصَّحَابَةِ وَالتَّابِعِينَ لَهُمْ بِإِحْسَانِ ؛ وَلِهَذَا لَا يَكَادُ يُوجَدُ لَهُ قَوْلٌ يُخَالِفُ نَصًّا كَمَا يُوجَدُ لِغَيْرِهِ وَلَا يُوجَدُ لَهُ قَوْلٌ ضَعِيفٌ فِي الْغَالِبِ إلَّا وَفِي مَذْهَبِهِ قَوْلٌ يُوَافِقُ الْقَوْلَ الْأَقْوَى وَأَكْثَرُ مفاريده الَّتِي لَمْ يَخْتَلِفْ فِيهَا مَذْهَبُهُ يَكُونُ قَوْلُهُ فِيهَا رَاجِحًا)

----------


## ابن سعدهم الحنبلى

رحمك الله أخي محمد ادعاء كون الإمام أحمد شافعي في حقيقة الأمر وأن مذهبه ما هو إلا صورة لمذهب الشافعي فرية عفى عليها الزمن وقد رد السادة الحنابلة على ذلك وألفوا فيما تفرد به مذهب أحمد عن غيره من المذاهب , ليبرهنوا على بطلان هذا الادعاء وليدحضوا هذه الفرية .فيرحمك الله التثبت قبل الادعاء حتم لازم يجب على كل لبيب تبنيه حتى لا يقع في شئ من الباطل يؤذي آخرين .

----------


## صالح

> قال الإمام الآجرّي في " جزء فيه حكايات عن الشافعي وغيره " ( ق 3 ) :
> 
> أخبرنا أبو بكر، قال : حدثنا أبو الحسن - صاحب بن بيان المعروف بالحربي صاحب إبراهيم الحربي - قال : سمعت أبا إسحاق إبراهيم بن إسحاق الحربي يقول : 
> 
> .
> 
> وسُئِلَ عن أبي حنيفة فقال : لا رأي ولا حديث .
> 
>  .



لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم 
ماهذا التعصب الشديد؟؟؟
عن طريق نقل النقولات التي لا تغني ولا تسمن من جوع!!!!!
ما بالكم تقولون الإمام أحمد بن حنبل مالم يقله!!!!

بالله عليكم هل يقبل طالب علم عاقل من أي مذهب كان ، هل يقبل أن يقال عن الإمام أبي حنيفة أنه لا رأي له ولا حديث ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اتقوا الله في علماء الأمة الإسلامية يا قوم وابتعدوا عن التعصب .
إن الأئمة الأربعة ابتداء بالإمام أبي حنيفة ومالك والشافعي وأحمد بن حنبل كلهم اجتهدوا وأخذوا بالقرآن ثم أخذوا بالسنة كل واحد منهم حسب زمنه وحسب ما تيسر له وصار لهم تلامذة جهابذة وانتشر علمهم وأتباعهم رحمهم الله رحمة واسعة ، وكان كل واحد منهم يعرف قدر الآخر وفضله ، وحاشا الإمام أحمد بن حنبل أن ينزع عن أبي حنيفة العلم بالفقه والعلم بالحديث حاشاه عن ذلك.
والسلام

----------


## أبو الحسين علي المالكي

أخي الشافعي : أنظر الى مقدمة المحدث أحمد شاكر الذي تخرج فقيها حنفيا على كتاب الرسالة للامام الشافعي ...

----------

